# Overclocking ASUS P5PL2



## LunaTick (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey.

As i made a new format and while installing drivers from the CD i got with the Comp i found some software about Overclocking(I really dont know if they even are for that since i dont know much about it) and asked my friend about it but he said my comp could be totaled after this overclock...So im gonna add some specs just to ask if theres even any point in overclocking this machine.

Motherboard: ASUS P5PL2
Powersupply: 350W
RAM: 2GB DDR2 533Mhz

This machine works on 2.8ghz @ Dualcore atm.
Im not sure if u need some more specs then just ask 
Any help is welcome.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

LunaTick said:


> Hey.
> 
> As i made a new format and while installing drivers from the CD i got with the Comp i found some software about Overclocking(I really dont know if they even are for that since i dont know much about it) and asked my friend about it but he said my comp could be totaled after this overclock...So im gonna add some specs just to ask if theres even any point in overclocking this machine.
> 
> ...



With that power supply I wouldn't bother. You need to get a better higher power supply also what is your graphics card?


----------



## LunaTick (Nov 15, 2008)

Was told that 500W is minimum for that?

GFX: 6600 Nvidia Geforce.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

LunaTick said:


> Was told that 500W is minimum for that?
> 
> GFX: 6600 Nvidia Geforce.


But you say you are running a 350w psu and you say you need 500w this will be why your having problems.

Also never go for the minimum recommended psu, powe supplies degrade over time and end up not being able to produce the power that is really needed.

I always go for a psu that is 100w over what I actually need and I also go for a good quality one like Corsair, Seasonic, BeQuiet and some of the Thermaltakes are good.


----------



## LunaTick (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah so ill go for a bigger PSU , thanks for ur help 
Hope i wont burn down my comp after switching the Psu lol


----------

